# Alternatives to brand name Crocs?



## cast iron

Looks like I'm going to need surgery on the bottom of my foot.

Doctor said I need to stay off the foot as much as possible during the healing process (surface type wound, not structural).

I complained that there was too much work needed done to be sitting around.

Doctor said he figured as much since he knows how stubborn I am (he loves my self-surgery episodes) and asked if I had a pair of crocs. Said I needed a shoe like that because it offers much cushion for the wound (ball of the foot), and in the absence of said cushioning there would be a prolonged healing time and much pain.

I just looked on zappos and found a dizzying array of models/styles. Also found some user reviews that mention these shoes are not made in the U.S. anymore and sizing has changed (running smaller). Found a pair that looked like they would work but they are $45.

Are there alternatives to the brand name Crocs these days?

Thanks


----------



## chickenista

Anywear clogs and shoes - Clogs and shoes for nursing, the beach and the garden

Here you go!!
Soft, cushiony yet supportive, long lasting and perfect in everyway.
Much deeper sole than any Croc could every hope to be. Non-skid soles. Made of this cool stuff that shrinks back to the original shape when you take them off.
My feet have not hurt not one time since I started wearing these years ago.
Made for nurses to wear for 12 hour shifts.
I have had a pair last me for 3 years and still look great and that is with everyday wearing and hard wearing.

I am addicted to these shoes!


----------



## longshadowfarms

Most Walmart stores carry the no-name version of the original Croc shoes that you would be able to try on at the store. I have a pair of Croc boots that are ugly as all get out but they are WONDERFUL for mud boots in spring! Gotta love the ugly things!


----------



## emdeengee

I started out wearing Crocs when they were not so expensive. I changed to lesser known brands when Crocs became expensive. Now I am back to buying Crocs because they may be expensive but they last. The other brands were cheaper but they did not last. In particular the soles wore down very quickly and they became slippery to walk in.


----------



## luvrulz

Big Lots might have the el cheapo version, but they just don't last. Buy the ones on the link above or buy crocs. You get what you pay for, be warned....


----------



## scwit

I bought my crocs at Big Lots for $6 - they carry them regularly in our area.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin

Your Outlet for Finding Shoes, Clothing, Great Sales, and More | 6pm.com usually has Crocs much cheaper than the Crocs outlets.


----------



## Maura

The Walmart brand aren't very good. I usually buy Rics from Tractor Supply, but you can buy them online as well.


----------



## Astrid

How about getting a pair on ebay? I have bought name brand crocs on ebay for $5 or less.


----------



## Callieslamb

I think you need to stay off your foot. I know it will be hard. I just spent 2 months off mine and I'm still having problems with swelling. YOU NEED to stay OFF. It will be worth it two weeks after it is healed. A surface wound will heal very quickly. Just stay off. THEN, go buy a comfy shoe.


----------



## foxtrapper

Crocs also has the Rx and Cloud series, which have additional foam on the bottoms. Something to consider.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I agree that the brand name Crocs are worth the money if you wear them a lot. I have Croc sandals that are at least 6 years old and look brand new, I only wear them in the summer but still I haven't had a pair of shoes/sandals last like that. The Croc outlet stores and sales on their website are truly pitiful so I buy many of mine on eBay too. 

I do have a pair of Croc type clogs from LL Bean (their outlet store) and they have worn very well. They are the only thing that keeps me on my feet long enough to do all the canning and freezing, I honestly don't think I could do it without them.


----------



## Belfrybat

I love the Crocs Tully, which isn't made any longer. The footbed does not have the "nubbies" in it, and it thicker than most Crocs. Feels like walking on air. Also not as clunky looking. The sizes run true. I take between an 8 & 8-1/2 depending on the shoe, and the Tully size 8 fits perfectly. One seller on E-Bay has them at an excellent price: 
Crocs Lady Tully. great clog. croslite material H2O friendly. save 33% off MSRP | eBay

I notice he only has the brown left in stock and size 8 is no longer available. But if you wear another size, I'd highly recommend getting them.


----------



## Country Lady

The Croc knockoffs is all I wear at home and mostly tennis shoes when I go out except for church, due to foot problems. This subject came up once before recently here on HT and someone suggested the following site. I ordered three pairs from them of the cheapy $9.99 ones and am pleased. I like the ones that are solid without holes for outside. Not as much dirt gets to my feet.

Uniform City -Clogs


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

My favorite off brand croc is.............holey soles. Love them!


----------



## whiskeylivewire

I have huge feet(for a girl) and I have never found an offbrand Croc to fit as good as regular Crocs do. I have a pair of flip flops and the clogs and I need to get new clogs soon. I wear them constantly. They're ugly(not the flip flops so much) but they are so comfortable and I can't wear just any shoe because of my back.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

The worst self-klutz-accident I have had was because of a pair of crocs.

I hate shoes. I really, really, really do. I spend 99% of my time barefoot, and always have, but I live in an old house with very old wooden floors, and I needed something. I got a pair of crocs (easy on, easy off, you know?) and started wearing them around the house. 

I was carrying a load of laundry through the upstairs hall, taking it downstairs to wash, and the crocs slipped. I don't know what was on the floor -- nothing that I could find afterward -- but the shoe slipped and I skidded. Took out the hall table, the hall lamp (shattered) and ended with me on my butt on the floor covered with laundry. Hurt my butt, my back, and my pride. 

After DH was through having his little freak-out (this was right at the top of the stairs, and if I'd fallen differently, I would have been down them), he pretty much insisted that I get "real" shoes :grump: . After looking around online, I found out that crocs have been blamed for a lot of accidents such as this. I also found out that chiropractors LOVE them, because they keep them in business  They're REALLY bad for your back.

If this surgery, and healing properly, require you to stay off your feet, then do so. No shoe is going to help you heal properly.


----------



## Ellie Mae

chickenista said:


> Anywear clogs and shoes - Clogs and shoes for nursing, the beach and the garden
> 
> Here you go!!
> Soft, cushiony yet supportive, long lasting and perfect in everyway.
> Much deeper sole than any Croc could every hope to be. Non-skid soles. Made of this cool stuff that shrinks back to the original shape when you take them off.
> My feet have not hurt not one time since I started wearing these years ago.
> Made for nurses to wear for 12 hour shifts.
> I have had a pair last me for 3 years and still look great and that is with everyday wearing and hard wearing.
> 
> I am addicted to these shoes!


Chickenista,
do you find they run true to size?
I have ordered from 3 different sites and keep having to send them back for being too "short". 
I know my feet have not gone from size 8 to size 10!
frustrating and return shipping is rarely free...


----------



## chickenista

I usually wear an 8 1/2, but I bought an 8 in the Anywears.
I was lucky enough to discover them when they were in a uniform store.
I was surprised that an 8 fit me fine.

The material that they are made of 'change' with body heat and they may fit a bit better after they get warmed up.
When you take them off and they cool off, they shrink back to like new. Weird, but comfy cozy every time you put them on.

I don't know why you would have sizing troubles like that. I have been fine when ordering mine online.


----------



## modineg44

I have a pair of black "real" Crocs that are too small. They did change the size - making them smaller - and would not take them back. Size 8 woman's traditional Croc style. I only wore them for 30 seconds  I'll send them to you if you think they will fit. 

Nancy


----------



## pamda

I wear the knock-off brand from WalMart..be careful with them. I took the worst fall I have ever had because I was wearing a pair of old worn slick ones and slipped in some water on the kitchen floor. They wear well though and fit ok. I will be buying new soon and plan on getting some from the links above, I think. I have really bad feet trouble and don't hurt as much in this kind of shoe


----------



## SilverFlame819

Airwalk makes some. The new ones are kind of firm, but they must make different kinds, because my mother had a pair that felt like squishy clouds hugging your feet. They were fantastic, and I want some!


----------



## cast iron

modineg44 said:


> I have a pair of black "real" Crocs that are too small. They did change the size - making them smaller - and would not take them back. Size 8 woman's traditional Croc style. I only wore them for 30 seconds  I'll send them to you if you think they will fit.
> Nancy


Thanks for the offer but I take a size 13 (14 in some shoes like New Balance) so I have been on a hunt for that size.


----------



## empofuniv

I wear a brand I get online called Nothinz. A friend gave me my first pair and I wore them on a long airplane trip. Called her from the airport in Atlanta to tell her thank you for those shoes. I didn't get to take them off for over 14 hrs that day and I've worn the same brand ever since.


----------

